# France warning --- snow



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
well we manged to get out on the tunnle yesterday 1pm , then had heavy snow to Buchy aire, woke this morning to 10cm then we left got round Rouen and stuck at Elbeuf with 15-20cm snow and falling like it aint gone stop.

so we are stuck in the Leclerc with free wifi, got food water and gas so looks like life aint to bad after all.

could take 24 hours to clear so be carefull out their even the payage are shut.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

And you was chasing the Sun :roll: 
Oh dear have a very merry White Christmas :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I wish we had that much snow! We're about 40 miles north east of Bordeaux and although a bit fell and stayed for a few hours yesterday, its currently about 7degC and sunny, and warm overnight, winds from the SW. Your forecast is warmer on Tuesday at least 

Jason


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Should have been out in UK this weekend.

Can't get out of the garden, I would love to be stuck on a Leclerc car park, anywhere in France.

Disappointed.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

For anyone who may not be aware of it, this is a very useful facility, especially if you run it as a little video and watch where the weather is heading.

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/radar/

Don't know if there is one for France - haven't looked.

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The flurry is just passing New Milton. 1340 19.12.10


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

cheers all ,

for your kind coments and If I see any more snow I`ll go Turkey :lol: :lol: .

moved 10ft in 3 hours ,well the sun came out and we were in the shade  .

I`ve blocked the entrance to eleclerc so they`ll have to move me in the morning for there shopping.

we are headed for the charentte well saint jean de angely and hopefully chrimbo at Oleron before heading to the LOt.

worst roads I every seen and not a snow plough in site let a lone a gritter, have they all gone to the UK :roll: /

well off to build the biggest snow man I can in the shape of a camper of coarse.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> I would love to be stuck on a Leclerc car park, anywhere in France.


My sentiments too Steve. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Is that what the white stuff is in my garden?http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/lol.gif
Alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Got about 150 miles today ALL ****e holed up at Evreux


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh Wow Russell. Sympathies. I was disappointed to have to change my Sat booking but now I am really glad - that could have been you and us blocking the entrance to LeClerc. Oh man. We are overnighting at Brownhills Newark. Headed south from Ayr running just in front of the snow all the way so clear - so far - in front of us. Tunnel tomorrow 6:00pm - or maybe not! 
Techno100 - doesn't seem too much fun at Evreux either - that's also on our route south (to Barcelona). Hmm. Could be you might still be there when we slide by on Tuesday! We have the Christmas dinner in the freezer so if we all get stuck we can party!
Hang on in there.
Sal


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Snow*

Can Sympathise had the same on the 8th Dec at Dreux,


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Had a nice E-Mail about the snow,one wag had a notice in the garden," Flat packed Snow Men, £20 each." Hope this gives your chuckle muscle a nudge"
Ted.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Got clear today at Orleons. Now at PARC VERGER! going to stop 2 nights. Great fast wifi for 1 euro and all comforts.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

I am not sure what to do now - we had a plan to travel on Christmas eve to Belgium and then on to the Alsace for ten days or so.

Nowt spoiling if we stay put.

Russell


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi All elected to go via Luxenbourg, and onward to Roma, so far leaving Callias this morning all was ok untill I passed Bruxells then the pain started the snow left about 200 artic's stationary and only a rutted road to drive on... still was luckey only delaied about 1 hour... tomorrow its direct to strasbourg on the e25 then direct to basel the met looks ok for this route.... well i hope so.... I hope everyone has a very happy christmas....


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Like so Clive


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Clive, keep going. The weather here has turned milder and more settled.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Techno

Keep the snow off the solar panel :lol: Hope you have long arms!

Good to see a Starspirit ploughing through the elements  

Keep warm.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Sitting on the slippery down ramp waiting to board train (tunnel) . According to info desk autoroutes in France are clear. Hmm. What do you reckon? Should we believe them?
Oops here we go. See you guys on the road.
Sal
Merry Christmas to those I don't see.
Sal


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

b2tus said:


> Techno
> 
> Keep the snow off the solar panel :lol: Hope you have long arms!
> 
> ...


Electrics are fine but I had BIG trouble with water. The WH drain valve had stuck in the open position so twice I pumped out the whole fresh tank whilst trying to fill the WH :lol: :lol:

On the plus side I've discovered I can run the erbuspacher whilst driving! was never told that :roll: a BIG bonus :idea:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I've heard there is a ban on trucks and coaches north of Paris. Maybe hence the long rows...

Good luck all..... The weekend at -11 was enough for me .....


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*FAO, Clive 1821, Techno 100, MyGalSal, and all others trying to travel to warmer climes*,

Safe travels. I do envy you in one sense, but not in another. :wink:

I hope you all reach your chosen destinations safely. :thumbleft:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes further onto LX yes there were 200 + artics that were held off the road... the pictures about were exactley what I went through.... been a long day.... got to dover at 01:40 and found the truma boiler I had replaced over saturday night went faulty, so at the last bus stop before the ferry terminal dover I had the boiler in pieces again and found the gas valve was faulty repaired that and up and running and still had time to be let on the 02:30 out of dover.... Now in Arlon camp site all snow bound for the night and wating to be towed out in the morning and then on my way to roma.... very pleased to hear that its not so cold down there thanks Edted


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

b2tus said:


> Techno
> 
> Good to see a Starspirit ploughing through the elements
> 
> Keep warm.


Starspirit got some new shelves this morning whilst better half made breakfast


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Clive has made it through the St Gothard Tunnel and is now hoping to stay over at Lake Como. Then on to Genoa in the morning. I am still hoping to make it to Bristol on Thursday, staying over at he Holiday Inn and flying to Rome on Friday, where Clive will pick me up! Have been housebound, so might as well have left with him!!!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Further.... I have driven today from LX to St Gothard tunnel and the road were fine... on the Italy side of the tunnel it started to snow so good idea to camp at the services with the lorries and will travel on in the morning aiming for south genoa  hope every body is OK out there? its been about 0C here untill this evening


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Love you babes...drive carefully ....see you in Rome!!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have arrived in Genova this after noon driven from the St Gothard tunnel all main toll roads are clear and good to travel on, just for information all sky channels are working fine here... will be heading for roma in the morning.... have a good day in the UK


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice job on the shelves Techno. Very impressed.

Assume you are back in UK? If not, a quick diversion off the M20 at Jnct 9 would take you to our place where you could further hone your chippy skills on another Starspirit :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: Still here until next year 8)
At Parc Verger

BTW FYI watch your grey waste pipe! mine was brought off the clips by the weight of the slush & snow and is destroyed 

going here tomorrow for parts


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

wow everyone whats going on !!! guess we've been in our own little bubble here in kon tiki land!

we left uk 15th before all the snow hit there phew!!! but also we seem to have unintentionally and obliviously been leaving the snow behind us here in france!!!
we havent seen a bit even here all the while travelling down from st malo for the last week even here in the puy de domes area!!! it is forecast for tomorrow and for once i am hoping so, as we are headed off the aires and for a long awaited (and needed!!! [pongy] hollywood shower! see earlier posts lol!) and some skiing doh!

oh well i should be grateful for small mercies i guess!

good luck to you all out there - we did get it all the way last year from 15mins after arriving in st malo couldnt believe it we had chains on in the loire! so my heart goes out to you but just remember it could be worse you could be stuck at home in front on the tv trying still to get out to the shops for just ONE more xmas shop for all the things you're supposed to need to make xmas special! :roll: :lol:

vive le camping-car et escapism and adventures!!

joyeux noel a tous et bonne chance


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Not going out again till next week now. Been shopping, plenty of wine and Xmas dinner sorted 8)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*IT IS SNOWING*

Here at Parc Verger 8O


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Arrived in roma and on time  after the snow in the north and thats well left now.... from genova today to roma I had very heavy rain and its raining as I type this but the temp is about 12c  happy christmas to you all from camping village roma :roll:


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*As*

Overnighted Mon at Rouen tucked up between the trucks. It was whiteout off the autoroute so wasn't going looking for the aire at Buchy. Cleared the snow at Orleans, had some fog and very heavy rain coming through Clermont Ferrand and Millau so kept going to Narbonne and stopped there Tues. Wed we had an easy drive down to Barcelona - again in the rain but yesterday and today has been brilliant and sunny. Perfect and all worth it. Not a bad drive and much luckier than some. Tramp hasn't posted, hope he made it out of LeClerc car park. Staying at site at El Masnou, only 10mins out of town and just 3 train stops to my son's place. Did a long term deal with owner because he doesn't do ACSI or anything nice like that and we are here for a few months. Another plus is free WiFi.
Snow still looks bad back home so stay warm and safe guys.
Merry Christmas to all.
Sal


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I just 'bookmarked' El Masnou as part of my planning for a Spain trip in 2011 - some good multi-lingual reviews - would you care to offer what sort of deal you got on a long term stay - I had a look at the pricing tab but stopped counting when I got to 35 Euros/night 

Thanks

Harry


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Would you Adam&Eve it 8O Out for a day trip from Parc Verger and who should we bump into at Brantome but The Author of this thread "tramp" Good to meet you guys


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Does anyone know if the tunnel is up and running on schedule again? Also, what's the conditions like around Calais? Is it still dangerous to travel??


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Harry
They said cost was 25 euro a night when we first arrived and the deal we have made is 500 per month which is about 18 euro a night - plus free WiFi! It includes EHU with unlimited ampage.
The site is OK. We have views of the sea and can hear the waves at times. It is really handy for town. 5 mins walk to station and only about 15 mins into town. A T10 (ten trip) train ticket is 10.50 euro.
Sal


----------

